# Red line on bottom of shell



## Buff wiggins (Dec 15, 2016)

Hello all I was hoping you could help me put my wife's mind at ease about this red line she noticed on our sulcatas shell today. I am guessing it is a growth line? I did recently get a heated pad in his house outside that I have set at 85 with a thermostat and have been checking it twice a day to ensure everything is working properly. He seems a lot happier with it and it only takes up a 10th of his outdoor enclosure so he can walk right off of it anytime he wants to. Thanks for your help.


----------



## G-stars (Dec 15, 2016)

That's just new growth. Nothing to worry about.


----------



## Big Ol Tortoise (Dec 17, 2016)

Might be his egg yolk.


----------



## cmacusa3 (Dec 17, 2016)

Big Ol Tortoise said:


> Might be his egg yolk.


It's new growth.


----------



## Big Ol Tortoise (Dec 18, 2016)

cmac3 said:


> It's new growth.


Yeah probably, I think his tort is a bit older and wouldn't have it


----------

